# divleisten oben und unten immer Sichtbar, auch beim scrollen



## digiTAL (10. Juli 2006)

hey,

wie schaffe ich es, wie auf dieser Seite Deutsche Erweiterungen für Mozilla Firefox, Thunderbird, Suite, SeaMonkey, Sunbird, Nvu & Songbird - www.erweiterungen.de, die Leisten oben und unten so zu positionieren das sie beim scrollen immer sichtbar sind. weiß auch nicht genau worunter man da sucht.

welcher css Befehl muss ich einragen um diesen Effekt zu bekommen!?


mfg digiTALE


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2006)

Die gleiche Frage zu dieser Seite wurde hier schon mal gestellt -> Wie mache ich solch eine Leiste?.


----------

